# Male Gecko Hemipene Removed Advice Please?



## Nicki_ (Jan 11, 2011)

I need some advice here guys so anything will be much appreciated!

My male gecko had a good go at his girlfriend on Saturday and I am hoping he was successful as after the "deed", his little tadger was sticking out and he started to clean himself. 
However, after about 10minutes, I got a bit concerned as it was still exposed and decided to put him in a warm bath with lots of sugar in it but it didn't help at all. 

Anyway, long story short, the poor guy had to have the hemipene removed as it was quite obvious it had prolapsed.
The opperation went well and he is recovering nicely. He is on anti-biotics and has to have his mouth opened and food inserted for him to eat whilst he makes full recovery.

What is worrying me, is that he may not be able to breed again as I was intending putting him with my other three females as their male just doesn't seem interested in mating. I know I will have to wait for him to recover and get back up to health but I was wondering if anyone else has had this problem and their geckos still managed to breed afterwards?

Thanks, Nicki


----------



## Swain86 (Jan 23, 2011)

I think you should let the little guy retire now


----------



## Nicki_ (Jan 11, 2011)

Swain86 said:


> I think you should let the little guy retire now


Aww, really?  DOH!

My other male is doing NOTHING! :whip:

I have only had this little guy for a week now and when I was setting his vivarium up, he decided to hump his girlfriend in the mean time so I haven't even done anything with little numpty!

Grr, retirment looks very likely...must search for another male, I think!


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

Swain86 said:


> I think you should let the little guy retire now


*nods* I have one who was retired last year after having a hemipenal amputation and he will stay retired now


Nicki_ said:


> I have only had this little guy for a week now and when I was setting his vivarium up, he decided to hump his girlfriend in the mean time so I haven't even done anything with little numpty!


ermm didn't you quarentine, feacal check him and get him over moving stress at all before hand?


----------



## tonkaz0 (Apr 25, 2008)

Nicki_ said:


> Aww, really?  DOH!
> 
> My other male is doing NOTHING! :whip:
> 
> ...


 
You don't have to retire him! as lots of young males have this happen to them! I had a Diablo Blanco that only had one and still did the job ok! there a a few reasons why it can happen and does all the time, I would rest him for the season now and perhaps if you feel that you want to try again next year! 
can I ask how old he is? my guess that he is still only young! this happens a lot to immature males even without being with a girl! I had a young Nova boy that got very exited and promptly decided to give himself a good licking to try and get it back in for ages! right in the middle of the Kidderminster show much to everyones amusment! I hasten to add this was just after* jools* had looked at him! Im not saying that was the reason but who knows ha ha, 
and like Sleepydee says if you didn't quarantine him you really should have! because if he had anything wrong with him and it was contageous and it could have gone right through the rest of your Leos! so it might pay for you to get more clued up on your husbandry for your animals and even your pockets sake!.:lol2:


----------



## Nicki_ (Jan 11, 2011)

I keep all of my geckos seperate from the minute I get them which also applies to my snakes and other exotics. So I would say I am pretty clued up on the quarantine rules and the husbandary of my animals for the sake of their health.
However, this doesn't apply to the breeding group of geckos I bought as I got them from my local reptile shop and they have always been housed together as the owner of the shop was breeding them for stock. 
They haven't been in contact with any other geckos other than each other and I 100% trust that the health of these animals would have been in top condition in the shop when I bought them as they are a very good shop in my region and they had them for a long time.

Anyway, since this male lost his hemepine, he has been in a different house all together but because the female is looking tubby already, I have brought her to my mams house incase she lays eggs and I am not around.

He has been in quarantine since I posted this thread, but there was no choice but to put the two in a warm area whilst I set their enclosures up when I got them as they had been in transport for over an hour and were freezing when they arrived.

However, ANOTHER problem has occured! 

I noticed quite a large cut on one of my female geckos tails which was oozing clear fluid today. 
She lives within the group of two other females and a male but I just recently removed the male temporary and the girls were quite happy sleeping in the wet hide together since.

This morning on my usual routine feeding and checking on them, I noticed this cut on the females tail and I immediately removed her from the others. Since the male has been on his own for a while now, I have put him back to hopefully do his deed with the two remaining females but I am not sure how this cut happened to the other one?

I have antibiotics still remaining from the gecko who had his hemipene removed so should I use this on her for it to heal? What else could I do to help her? 

Thanks once again for everyones responses and I take everyones opinions into consideration but I would like to add that everything I do for my animals is always in the best intentions and I always put their needs and health first which I have been doing for over 14 years now but I will admit I am still learning on a lot of things! 
When it comes to husbandary and their welfare though...I am always one step ahead of the rules and making sure I am doing everything correct for their sake but where I need help, I ask! So please don't shoot me down if something doesn't make sense or doesn't add up, I would appreciate it if I am asked about it first rather than having assumptions made. That way there is no misunderstanding between us and everything that needs to be looked at closely can be resolved! Sorry for the banter on but thanks once again!


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

i`d keep her on something like kitchen roll so that nothing sticks to the wound, clean it and apply some iodine ( something liek tamodine ) once a day to the cut.

if it looks like its not doing well take her to the vets for a check up- antibiotics arnt needed unless its going manky and infected.
if it does need antibiotics she might need different ones and/or a different dose to your boy too, best leave that to a vet.


----------



## gizmo2429 (Mar 15, 2010)

you dont need to retire him, i have a super giant who had the same problem last year and he was back mating again as soon as his had healed and the vet gave him the all clear.

with the female, mix up a solution of tamodine and warm water and clean/bath her tail with it every day. what anti-boitics did the vet give you for the male?


----------



## Nicki_ (Jan 11, 2011)

Ahh, thanks guys! 

I am not sure what anti-biotic it is to be honest as I got it in a tiny little tub with a syringe but one of my beardys are on the same one for his missing limbs that are healing and that has a label on it so I will have to check when I go back to the flat in the morning.

So there is a possible chance of him being able to mate again next year? What are the chances of a second prolapse? 

I have noticed it has been bleeding as there is dried blood on the stitches and there was drops of blood in his tub but I am reluctant to bathe him or anything incase this causes a delay in the healing and removes the scab?
Poor guy...

Anyway, I am going to sort out a better bedding for the female with the split in her tail and get her in a nice little bath. I just hope she doesn't drop her tail or anything as it is a lovely fat thing?!


----------



## gizmo2429 (Mar 15, 2010)

as long as you are gentle with her tail she shouldn't drop it.

with the male the chances of him prolapsing again are slim as the remaining hemipene has more room to fit back in, he should be fine for breeding again next year.
dont panick about the bleeding he's just chewing the stitches, my male pulled his out his stitches and decorated his tank with the blood, when i saw the vet the next day he told me dont worry it only looked so bad cos he was on kitchen roll and i just had a male have both hemipene removed after prolapse but my new vet lasered them off so he couldn't chew the stitches.


----------



## Nicki_ (Jan 11, 2011)

gizmo2429 said:


> as long as you are gentle with her tail she shouldn't drop it.
> 
> with the male the chances of him prolapsing again are slim as the remaining hemipene has more room to fit back in, he should be fine for breeding again next year.
> dont panick about the bleeding he's just chewing the stitches, my male pulled his out his stitches and decorated his tank with the blood, when i saw the vet the next day he told me dont worry it only looked so bad cos he was on kitchen roll and i just had a male have both hemipene removed after prolapse but my new vet lasered them off so he couldn't chew the stitches.


Lol, love how you worded that! 

I wouldn't have minded the idea of the hemipene being lasered off as the stitches seem to be taking a while to dissolve.

I agree with the bloody bit though, I did actually panic and thought something had gone wrong!

I just hope everyone is right and he is back to his self in no time making little babies!


----------



## gizmo2429 (Mar 15, 2010)

thank you lol

lasering is a much better way of having them removed as there's nothing to chew and they shouldn't need anti-biotics.
its likely he'll pull the stitches out before they disolve. my boy waited until i was cooking a pizza to pull his out and give me the fright of my life lol
and with the bleeding only panic if it doesnt stop.
as he still has 1 he'll always be able to mate its only if he has none like my second male who is really more of a girl now that you would need to retire him.


----------



## Nicki_ (Jan 11, 2011)

Aww, bless him lol!  

I suppose I have no choice but to see how it heals now that he has been nibbling at the stitches! 

I put him back in the enclosure and he was vibrating his tail like he did when he saw his girlfriend so I suppose he still has the urge to mate, that or he is just marking his teritory.


----------



## gizmo2429 (Mar 15, 2010)

yeah just give him this year off and see how he goes is all you can do but he should heal fine even with chewing on the stitches lol

i'd say he still has the urge and want to mate, so good for him lol


----------

